# Teaching an Older Lady (70's) Getting Back Into Riding after 30 Years



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I work at a therapeutic barn, and one of our volunteers, an older lady in her 70's, approached me asking if I would teach her. She's very sweet and willing to learn, but she hasn't been on a horse since the 80's. She used to ride walk/trot/canter and jump. From talking to her, she is content to start very slow, just at the walk. She is a fragile thing, so I don't want to do anything too strenuous. (I don't believe we will do more than a few steps of trot every now and then)

However, I am so used to teaching kids that I am not sure how to structure a lesson for an adult who has ridden before. I'm trying to give her a certain level of dignity and not treating her like an inexperienced child while keeping her safe and not asking too much of her. 

I think doing pattern work would be too simple, she wants to work in harmony with her horse. Ideas for lesson objectives?


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Grown ups are rather like kids in many respects - except that it often takes more repetition for the facts to sink in (takes repetition with kids too, but they tend to soak things up faster because the brain is wired up to do that at younger ages). 

A lot of it is your attitude and language use rather than the actual method in itself. It's about talking to them not at nor down to them; ergo respecting that they do understand some things and have experience; whilst at the same time still trying to cover the same ground.

With a 30 year gap I would also say that any good student and teacher would go right back to basics as if with a novice. I would also say that they might pick things up quickly, but keep the lesson structure in place and; whilst you can certainly speed up if you make good progress, you don't want to go too fast. Otherwise you risk rushing through an area they know and remember and fast into one they don't or are a bit hazy on or were never taught right the first time around. 

By going through it all from the beginning you make sure that you know you've covered it all and that nothing is left out. Further, like in all things, there are different ways to the same end goal so it might be that what experience she has had is very different to how you'd teach and ride - so again starting at the basics helps you both get off with the right starting position. 


Remember its more language and attitude.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What goals does she have for riding? "Working in harmony with the horse" is a little vague and sounds like it could be accomplished as well on the ground as in riding. 

Having a goal to work towards is important for everyone, but I find adults really want to be able to tell if/how they are making progress and then what comes next after they meet that goal. 

Riding schooling patterns doesn't have to be all boring and tedium. If your therapy horses are like ours, they could really use a competent rider working on suppleness, bending, up/down transitions, etc., all of which school figures can really help with. And your volunteer will then get the satisfaction of knowing that she's providing a really important mental and physical benefit to your therapy horses.

Not sure if you will be riding English or Western, but if I remember correctly this book is suitable for either and will take you through school figures of progressing difficulty that minimizes boredom: http://www.amazon.com/101-Arena-Exercises-Horse-Rider/dp/088266316X


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, she had a good lesson overall. However, we ran into some physical problems. 

She has arthritis in both knees and hips, but it's much worse in the left, it can hardly bend her knee at all without pain. She is mostly unable to cue with that leg as well. I had her in a close contact English saddle, moderately deep seat, and she asked for me to put the stirrups on the last hole. Of course, this threw her leg forward and didn't put it in the best position.

The horse she is riding is built up on the left slightly more than the right. Since she is already weaker on the left, it was very noticeable to her. She said she felt lopsided and I could see she was listing left. She loves this horse, but if it comes down to it, I think she would be willing to try another.

I asked our OT what she thought I should do, and she said play around with stirrup lengths. I also asked about switching her to a dressage saddle, and she thought it was worth trying. The rider adamantly does not want to ride in a Western or endurance saddle.

My guess is that she needs more support on the left side because her left leg is not supporting her well. But putting the stirrups up higher will cause her pain. So how can I help her?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I think a dressage saddle is a good idea. Also, are you starting the lessons with any stretching or any type of physical warm up for her prior to mounting?


----------



## Gaited lady (Sep 5, 2015)

I was in much the same position as your older student--away from riding for SEVERAL years. , old joints,etc. One of the things that helped me was physical therapy exercises that strengthen and stretch both the hip and knee (my right knee was so bad I had problems going down shallow slopes without pain). Building up muscle takes some of the stress off the joints and helps movement. I am not a therapist so I won't give you exercises but I will encourage you to send her to an orthopedist who can write a script for therapy. Simple and easy exercises that made a world of difference for me.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

We did a few warm up stretches, but I believe this week we will be more thorough. She was a bit nervous and tense when we first got started, as it had been so long, so we walked a lap without stirrups, then I had her put her feet in and we did some upper body stretches (twists, arms straight up, arm circles, riding with hands behind her back). Her excitement to get right into it did cause us to do less stretching than I wanted to.

Any suggestions for stretches, especially lower body, given her hip and knee problems? I usually have riders point their toes up and down and do ankle circles, and sometimes have them do scissor kicks (she can't do that though).


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Good for her...and good for you for taking this on!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ask her to do the exercises and encourage her to try them to the best of her ability. Think of it as physio, gotta push the movement to make any gains. She needs to ride at least 3 x weekly or keep up with the exercises at home. Don't insult her by treating her like she's fragile. She may be but she's happy doing what she's doing.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

The dressage saddle was a HUGE fail. She didn't tell me she had a sciatic hip (the left, of course...) because she had just been released from the chiropractor and felt good. The saddle, instead of being supportive as I hoped, was far too restrictive and I could tell she was in a lot of pain, even without thigh blocks. So we switched back to the previous saddle but she kept her left foot out of the stirrup because she was still hurting :frown_color::hide:

Next week, I am thinking of trying her in a therapy saddle. It's basically a flat cloth saddle with stirrups, which we use for riders who have trouble straddling the horse or high tone. Not sure why I didn't think of it before?? I think I was in the mindset of 'more support' versus 'less bulk'. 

We did a few stretches before she got on, which was helpful to loosen her up for the process of getting on, and she liked the jointed stirrups I had on the saddle. So a few positives came out of her ride.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

The therapy saddle worked well, both legs could rest on the side of the horse comfortably, but she still had to keep her left foot out of the stirrup, even after a lot of stretching and warm up. She has agreed to try a narrower horse in hopes that she will be able to straddle easier. We have a steady eddy Thoroughbred who I think will be a good fit. He is just slightly taller than her current horse, so getting her on may be a bit harder.


----------



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

*Teaching 70 year old w/ arthritis*

I came across this thread during my morning reads and, while the thread is old, I hope the OP will see my post! Arthritis is an inflammatory condition; I also have it here and there in my 50 year old body and what has made an *enormous* difference to me has been the addition of anti-inflammatory supplements to my already anti-inflammatory diet. I credit turmeric and Omega-3s with the most help. Prior to those I took Glucosamine/Chondroitin, but I don't think it was nearly as effective as these other changes. 

I also really like Andrew Weil's website and books. He has a terrific anti-inflammatory food pyramid that's worth a look: Anti-Inflammatory Diet and Foods | Dr. Weil.

Hmmm, maybe I should start a new thread with this info after all!


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

this sounds like an angel is helping you and her. 
please keep writing, this is a wonderful opportunity to share something blessed. 
Sher


----------

